# Ipod shuffle pour ma copine



## mercutio (21 Janvier 2005)

Bonjour,

A l'approche de la St-Valentin, suite à l'annonce du Shuffle (j'ai toujours considéré que 150 euros était le grand maximum pour un "baladeur")...et en revoyant ma pauvre chérie changer ses piles et retourner sa cassette dans son vieux walkman.

je me dis : "tiens !! en voilà une idée qu'elle est bonne".

MAIS:

-Je sais que ma copine n'en a rien à cirer des nouvelles technologies...par contre les nouvelles collections MANGO et ZARA... 

-son balladeur Sony a la radio qu'elle utilise fréquement

-l'absence d'écran sur le shuffle me laisse perplexe....et je la vois déjà s'énerver à appuyer furieusement  sur >>I  et I<< (max 239 fois). le bouton tiendra ?? (je dis pas qu'elle a des gros doigts mais... 

Voilà alors est-ce que le Shuffle est une bonne idée ? Voyez-vous un autre modèle de la concurrence plus à même de rencontrer ces attentes et mon budget ?


merci à vous


----------



## naas (21 Janvier 2005)

hummmm non je pense pas 
va te falloir trouver autre chose comme cadeau


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2005)

Tu sautes 1 St-Valentin et avec l'argent économisé cette année tu lui achètes un ipodmini l'année prochaine...


----------



## mercutio (21 Janvier 2005)

Je vois que tu ne connais pas ma copine...si je saute la St-Valentin...je ne sauterai plus du tout ((WARFFF.... )


----------



## naas (21 Janvier 2005)

attention je déplace le sujet au bar .... c'est une maison sérieuse ici 
offre lui quelquechose qu'elle aime et non pas que TU aimes
par exemple un week end en amoureux quelquepart,


----------



## NightWalker (21 Janvier 2005)

... ou un iPod mini rose....   que tu lui offre lors d'un weekend en amoureux... :love:


----------



## vincmyl (21 Janvier 2005)

Oui moi je verrai plutot le mini rose :love:


----------



## nicogala (21 Janvier 2005)

Bah...un string :love: ! Comme ça tu te fais plaisir en lui faisant plaisir


----------



## etudiant69 (22 Janvier 2005)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Bah...un string :love: ! Comme ça tu te fais plaisir en lui faisant plaisir


on se rapproche du bar


----------



## naas (22 Janvier 2005)

aller c'est partit ...


----------



## Macfly (23 Janvier 2005)

Et si tu m'offrais à ta copine :love:.

Ok, je sors...


----------



## mercutio (24 Janvier 2005)

Vou sm'aidez pas beaucoup sur ce coup là !!


----------



## Zyrol (24 Janvier 2005)

Si tu veux absolument lui payer un baladeur, tu as toujours l'option d'un baladeur CD mp3.

Comme ça, il y a une évolution ! walkman K7 --> Walkman CD --> Baladeur à Disque dur ! (pour noël prochain...)

Et tu l'emballes dans un string ! comme ça tout le monde il est content !!


----------



## yvos (24 Janvier 2005)

la saint valentin ou comment trouver un pretexte à la con pour faire un cadeau qui plait avant tout à celui qui l'offre et pas à la copine  ...


----------



## krystof (24 Janvier 2005)

Un iString Shuffle.

Rien de tel pour les imprévus. Tu sais jamais ce qu'elle a en tête, chaque décision est une surprise.


----------



## krystof (24 Janvier 2005)

mercutio a dit:
			
		

> Voilà alors est-ce que le Shuffle est une bonne idée ? Voyez-vous un autre modèle de la concurrence plus à même de rencontrer ces attentes et mon budget ?
> 
> 
> merci à vous



Tu lui envoies une iCard représentant un iPod shuffle.

Aucun risque pour ton budget et tout le monde est content.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (24 Janvier 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> attention je déplace le sujet au bar .... c'est une maison sérieuse ici
> offre lui quelquechose qu'elle aime et non pas que TU aimes
> par exemple un week end en amoureux quelquepart,


  :rose:


----------



## yvos (24 Janvier 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Un iString Shuffle.
> 
> Rien de tel pour les imprévus. Tu sais jamais ce qu'elle a en tête, chaque décision est une surprise.


 
iString ça ne peut être shuffle: le résultat est garanti.


----------



## cassandre57 (24 Janvier 2005)

mercutio a dit:
			
		

> A l'approche de la St-Valentin, suite à l'annonce du Shuffle (j'ai toujours considéré que 150 euros était le grand maximum pour un "baladeur")...et en revoyant ma pauvre chérie changer ses piles et retourner sa cassette dans son vieux walkman.(...)-Je sais que ma copine n'en a rien à cirer des nouvelles technologies...par contre les nouvelles collections MANGO et ZARA...


Alors un avis de fille, un iPod mini serait de meilleur goût...
Parce qu'il est super mimi, petit, en métal gernre "rétro" (surtout le doré) hyper tendance !
Se marie très bien avec sa nouvelle veste Zara...

iPod shuffle, sans écran, c'est franchement pas une bonne affaire...
Un paquet de clés USB ont un écran, elles !


----------



## etudiant69 (24 Janvier 2005)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> :rose:


flagorneur va  :rateau:


----------



## Deedee (24 Janvier 2005)

Avis d'une autre fille : si mon copain m'offrait un IPod Shuffle je serais deg (vs l'Ipod Mini). Ok les fringues priment peut être mais ya pas à dire : l'Ipod mini déchire aussi et s'accorde effectivement avec pas mal de choses....

La concurrence ? mmmm franchement on a offert à ma soeur un lecteur Philips MP3 qui n'est pas mal mais 99 euros pour 512 Mo... et puis il est tout noir carrément moins sympa...Et puis la radio ya pas non plus (et de toute façon c'est dépassé la radio lol).

Bref, si tu tiens à lui offrir un lecteur MP3 choix de fille n°1 : IPod Mini  et choix n°2 (mais loin derrière) : IPod Shuffle, pârce que perso moi aussi l'absence d'écran me laisse un peu dubitative (mais faut voir).


Bon courage


----------



## cassandre57 (25 Janvier 2005)

Deedee a dit:
			
		

> Avis d'une autre fille : si mon copain m'offrait un IPod Shuffle je serais deg


Ouais en fait l'iPod shuffle, ça fait radin !
Offre-lui un iPod un vrai ! Elle le vaut bien


----------



## etudiant69 (25 Janvier 2005)

cassandre57 a dit:
			
		

> Ouais en fait l'iPod shuffle, ça fait radin !
> Offre-lui un iPod un vrai ! Elle le vaut bien


et un joli découvert, parce que ta banque le vaut bien   




PS: ma chérie a eu son iPod Mini pour Noël avec les iPod Socks (toutes ses copines en raffolent  :love: ) et quelques morceaux à télécharger sur l'iTMS


----------



## cassandre57 (25 Janvier 2005)

Ben voilà...


----------



## daffyb (25 Janvier 2005)

Ben c'est minable :love: moi, ma femme, elle a eu un iBook !


----------



## cassandre57 (25 Janvier 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> ma femme, elle a eu un iBook !


Pour nourrir son iPod shuffle ?


----------



## daffyb (25 Janvier 2005)

cassandre57 a dit:
			
		

> Pour nourrir son iPod shuffle ?


a non, l'iPod suffle que j'ai acheté ce week end à Londres, il était pour mon frère !


----------



## jo_6466 (25 Janvier 2005)

Offre-lui un string ... une pochette sur le devant .. un shuttle rangé à l'intérieur ... elle jouera ou tu joueras avec la molette .. cela lui fera un bien fou .. pas besoin d'écran pour cela ... et tout le monde sera content    

Je vais me faire assassiner!


----------



## Deedee (25 Janvier 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Offre-lui un string ... une pochette sur le devant .. un shuttle rangé à l'intérieur ... elle jouera ou tu joueras avec la molette .. cela lui fera un bien fou .. pas besoin d'écran pour cela ... et tout le monde sera content
> 
> Je vais me faire assassiner!


 
No comment...(réaction de fille??!  )


----------



## Foguenne (25 Janvier 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Je vais me faire assassiner!



Je crois franchement que cela n'en vaut pas la peine...


----------



## Foguenne (25 Janvier 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> Ben c'est minable :love: moi, ma femme, elle a eu un iBook !



Sympa comme cadeau.


----------



## calvin (25 Janvier 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Offre-lui un string ... une pochette sur le devant .. un shuttle rangé à l'intérieur ... elle jouera ou tu joueras avec la molette .. cela lui fera un bien fou .. pas besoin d'écran pour cela ... et tout le monde sera content




c'est limite qd meme


----------



## jo_6466 (25 Janvier 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> c'est limite qd meme




J'en conviens .. milles excuses Calvin    :rose:


----------



## etudiant69 (26 Janvier 2005)

et sinon, pourquoi pas un iVibro shuffle ???     :mouais:  :hein: 

 oui la sortie? je crois qu'elle est par là   :rose:  :rateau:  :casse:


----------



## etudiant69 (26 Janvier 2005)

sinon je crois qu'ils y a quelques suggestions pour ta copine dans ce thread 


je crois même qu'il parle de l'iString   



PS: ce fil est en train de vraiment dégénérer


----------



## etudiant69 (26 Janvier 2005)




----------



## Deedee (26 Janvier 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

>


 

de mieux en mieux !!


----------



## cassandre57 (29 Janvier 2005)

La réponse à ta question !


----------



## mercutio (31 Janvier 2005)

Merci Cassandre... le ibrator machin chose c'est hors de question...non mais !! 


Effectivement l'ipod mini est LE ipod mais bon, c'est pas le budget. Après l'avoir un peu sondée (ma copine...pas le mini)...je pense qu'elle n'en a strictement rien à foutre d'un nouveau balladeur. 

Va falloir trouver autre chose ...
Merci pour vos propositions  !!


----------



## Deedee (31 Janvier 2005)

mercutio a dit:
			
		

> Va falloir trouver autre chose ...
> Merci pour vos propositions !!


 
Arf tout ça pour ça?!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (31 Janvier 2005)

mercutio a dit:
			
		

> Merci Cassandre... le ibrator machin chose c'est hors de question...non mais !!
> 
> 
> Effectivement l'ipod mini est LE ipod mais bon, c'est pas le budget. Après l'avoir un peu sondée (ma copine...pas le mini)...je pense qu'elle n'en a strictement rien à foutre d'un nouveau balladeur.
> ...


 des fleurs, un bon resto (mais surtout le soir de St Valentin, c'est l'horreur!) et un bijou.
Ya que ça de vrai.


----------



## cassandre57 (31 Janvier 2005)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> des fleurs, un bon resto (mais surtout le soir de St Valentin, c'est l'horreur!) et un bijou. Ya que ça de vrai.


C'est un classique, mais ça marche à tous les coups ! :love:


----------



## mercutio (1 Février 2005)

Pour ceux que ça intéresse:

J'ai trouvé:

3 jours à Rome du 14 au 16 février. 100 euros ppersonne pour l'avion + bed & breakfast. Mieux qu'un ipod et qu'un bijou réuni !!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (1 Février 2005)

Pas mal, ma coompagne m'a offert un voyage à Barcelone pour mon anniv. j'étais super content


----------



## madlen (1 Février 2005)

mercutio a dit:
			
		

> Pour ceux que ça intéresse:
> 
> J'ai trouvé:
> 
> 3 jours à Rome du 14 au 16 février. 100 euros ppersonne pour l'avion + bed & breakfast. Mieux qu'un ipod et qu'un bijou réuni !!



Pas mal ;-)

Pour ma part ma copine n'arretais pas de me demander un mp3...
elle aime bien les gadget, l'année d'avant c'avais été le numérique
pour partire en vacance à barcelone... lol et oui...


----------



## Deedee (1 Février 2005)

mercutio a dit:
			
		

> 3 jours à Rome du 14 au 16 février. 100 euros ppersonne pour l'avion + bed & breakfast. Mieux qu'un ipod et qu'un bijou réuni !!


 
Top ! 
Moi je vais avoir l'IPod mini. Evidemment je suis contente mais j'aurais bien aimé que loulou se bouge pour organiser un tit séjour (j'adore voyager, lui moins  )

Enfin je suis qd même super contente d'avoir tout bientôt l'IPod!! (après on va dire qu'on est jamais contente lol)


----------



## cassandre57 (1 Février 2005)

Deedee a dit:
			
		

> (après on va dire qu'on est jamais contente lol)


T'es jamais contente !


----------



## Deedee (7 Février 2005)

cassandre57 a dit:
			
		

> T'es jamais contente !


 


En tout cas j'ai eu l'IPod Mini samedi soir et je suis SUPER contente !!!!!!


----------

